# ✿✿ Happy Home Classes ✿✿



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 21, 2018)

I haven't been getting new classes the last week or so.  I can't afford to buy fortune cookies to finish the event classes
What is the last classes you have?  If there's more normal classes, how do i unlock it?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 21, 2018)

how do you save the game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> how do you save the game?



The game saves itself automatically.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 25, 2018)

got new question listed on first post..thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 5, 2019)

I haven't been getting new classes the last week or so.  I can't afford to buy fortune cookies to finish the event classes
What is the last classes you have?  If there's more normal classes, how do i unlock it? ??


----------



## Chouchou (Apr 5, 2019)

Same


----------



## auroral (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah I think a lot of players are at the point where they've run out of classes already. It's kind of a bummer, because most of the people I know who play this game / are on my fl are already well above level 100, so we obviously already own most of the items the classes require. It feels a lot like they introduced this feature for newer players, and totally forgot that there a lot of us - dare I say, the majority of us, even - who have already done practically everything PC has to offer, so naturally we went through the classes pretty quick. I've been hoping they'd add more levels soon, but no such luck yet.

But to answer your question, I think the last / most recent level is 6-8.


----------



## slatka (Apr 5, 2019)

yeah i've been out of classes for weeks now and it's sad bc i really enjoyed the Happy Home Classes hopefully they add more??? idk..


----------



## Nougat (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm stuck at the Marshall class since I haven't unlocked him yet. I just raised level, so I thought the game would be logical about it and give me Marshall as a new animal to invite, but no. Ugh.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 6, 2019)

while waiting for new classes...right now i'm focusing on crafting all the furniture i haven't done so when it's start again i have them all...and completing the animal requests too


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 6, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I'm stuck at the Marshall class since I haven't unlocked him yet. I just raised level, so I thought the game would be logical about it and give me Marshall as a new animal to invite, but no. Ugh.



Just do your best to keep leveling by raising those friendship levels, and Marshall will be unlocked eventually. Sending some lucky energy your way!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 6, 2019)

MopyDream44 said:


> Just do your best to keep leveling by raising those friendship levels, and Marshall will be unlocked eventually. Sending some lucky energy your way!



Thank you!


----------

